
Launching Altitude Lab: a biotech and healthcare incubator - altitudelab
https://www.altitudelab.org/news
======
altitudelab
Founded by Recursion and University of Utah we are the FIRST incubator to
focus on D&I in healthcare--Altitude Lab is building a new, representative
generation of founders in the biotech and health care. Apply and learn about
grants at altitudelab.org

------
entee
Next gen tech/biotech hybrid companies need support from investors and
advisors who understand both pharma AND tech. I know the founder And backers
of this incubator personally and they’re the best in the business. This is
exactly the kind of incubator this space needs.

------
krskelly
So excited Known Med is part of this!

